# Tessie at eight months!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You guys are probably so sick of iggy pics.. too bad! LOL.


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

She's an absolute doll!!! Look at those big brown eyes


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

she's really cute!!

she's such a skinny little thing lol! got any more pictures?! :becky:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's SO cute! She looks like a little deer with those big ol' eyes!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

She is such a little cutie! I think they are cute dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You are seriously mistaken. I've had withdrawals from iggy pics lately. Thanks for fulfilling my fix!!! She's looking fantastic :thumb:

The last one I love the most!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

She's so cute. I love the "radar ear" in the second picture. Does she do the what I call the "helicopter shake" (the flappying of the ears make sounds like helicopter propellers) to get her ears back in order after sleeping? Imo, there can never be too many Iggy pictures:smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

She is so freakin' adorable! I love the last picture with the sweet face. Who could get sick of looking at her?!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

She is SOOO adorable -- I think you're in more trouble for not posting more!! Dog pics will never annoy us.  BTW, the last one is awesomely adorable -- if I ever went for small dogs, iggies it would be!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Sooo cute! I love italian greyhounds and whippets!


----------

